# Zappa is driving me insane!



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

So, Leyna is my first female dog. She is currently on day 14 of her heat. She is teasing the crap out of Zappa.
Now, keep in mind, they are only together when I can physically watch them and Zappa is neutered, so no puppies happening.
Well, I keep explaining to Zappa a few things like, you are neutered, your hips will probably give out, etc. Yeah, it's not working. lol Zappa is now humping pretty much anything. The couch, chairs, the air, the cats (they do not like that!).
So, what is the best way to tone him down. I know with Leyna it will just take some time until she is out of heat. But, how do I protect the cats and things from the wrath of the neutered and frustrated male?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:spittingcoffee:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

LMAO!

Poor kittys! 

Sometimes Ace acts up and I have to correct him. Thank God we taught him the off command. I thought we would only be using it for the counter and the couch, didn't know I would have to use it to get him off his sister.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

GSD MOM said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Poor kittys!
> 
> Sometimes Ace acts up and I have to correct him. Thank God we taught him the off command. I thought we would only be using it for the counter and the couch, didn't know I would have to use it to get him off his sister.


He does know the off command and he does walk away with a sad look on his face.  He is just so frustrated! I feel bad for the old man (and the cats!)


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Poor guy. Now I feel bad too.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Zappa is like a perverted old man! :laugh:


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I keep telling him to stop trying to steal the innocence of my baby girl and that he is old enough to be her greatgreatgreatgreatgreat granddaddy. He gives me the most pitiful and pleading look you can imagine!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Zappa is like a perverted old man! :laugh:


He is trying to be a cradle robber!
:rofl:


----------

